# Breeding a Chestnut to Chestnut paint - foal color?



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a bet with my friend....help us resolve it! :lol:

If you were to breed a solid chestnut mare to a chestnut and white paint stud...what would the color of the resulting foal be? 

I say it can only be either solid chestnut or chestnut and white. 

She says it can also possibly be a black and white foal. 

Is that possible? Help!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Rodeo's sire was a chestnut, only white he had were 2 stockings, and a blaze, he was a TB, and his dam was a chestnut/white paint.....Rodeo is a chestnut overo. Not sure if that helps any or not


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it depends if the sire carries a black gene. I could be wrong. But most likely foal will be chestnut. Red is a dominant color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought red was recessive and black is dominant? Meh, the more I learn about horse colors the stupider I feel! :lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Chestnut + Chestnut = Chestnut. Whether it will have a pattern would be a 50-50, unless the sire is homozygous, but you would have to test for that.


----------



## Whitney13 (Mar 6, 2011)

If both parents have a chestnut base coat the foal will be chestnut. Chestnut is expressed as _ee_, black as _Ee _or _EE_. Since both parents are _ee_ you cant get a _E_ gene in there.I am not sure how paint colors work but the foal will defiantly have a chestnut base coat. Hope that makes since.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pretty much what everyone said about the chestnut and paint pattern is right. if the parents don't have black, they can't pass it on.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely chestnut.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome! That's exactly what I have been telling her!! Thanks, girls!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Chestnut to chestnut and cremello to chestnut are the only crosses where you will know for sure what colour the baby is going to be


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Chestnut is recessive, meaning to be a chestnut, the horse is homozygous chestnut. So chestnut + chestnut will ALWAYS = chestnut. No other alternative. Whether or not the foal would have a pattern would depend on whether or not the patterned parent is hetero or homozygous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

